
Lessons for software developers from 1970s mainframe programming - ohjeez
https://insights.hpe.com/articles/4-lessons-for-modern-software-developers-from-1970s-mainframe-programming-1709.html
======
GrumpyNl
The same goes for programmers who started with DOS, we had even fewer
resources, 640k and some free mem you could use.

